# Fan Speed Question Gforce 7600 GS AGP



## BigDedition (Oct 8, 2009)

I am using the gforce 7600 GS 512MB AGP card wth RivaTuner and over clocking it but not seeing where i can adjust fan speed? Is there a tab usally for that ? OC is working nicley but its humming along and i don't want to play to long without increasing fan speed. Anyone OC one of these, what do you reconmmend overclocking it at?

Current system is ASUS P4 3.26 MHZ Hyper Threading with 4 GIGS of ram with windows vista ultimate 32bit.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless I'm mistaken, the fan speed is controlled by the card and is adjusted according to heat.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

RivaTuner has the ability to adjust fan speed but not all GPU's allow it.


----------

